# icelight?



## frommrstomommy (May 23, 2013)

thoughts?

LED Daylight Light Source for Professional Photographers | The ICE Light by Jerry Ghionis and Westcott


----------



## chrissyelle (May 23, 2013)

$500? ehhh... some of the LED ringlights out there for way less seem like they would do a very similar job.


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2013)

Intended use?


----------



## kathyt (May 23, 2013)

I would say that an Icelight would be way beyond what you would really need right now if you are just starting out. They are cost effective for heavy studio usage, wedding receptions, and stuff like that. I would say grab a flash and some reflectors first because these tools are invaluable and will take you far.


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 23, 2013)

for the record I have no interest in purchasing this item.. just came across it today and was curious what others thought of it and its $500 price tag.


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2013)

Might be nice if you'd included that in the OP!   I've got some LED panels (not IceLights, but similar) and they're handy for certain uses, but not many, but despite the claims of "colour balanced", "day-light corrected" etc, I find the light invariably needs to be gelled to bring it close to speedlights.  Personally, I'm not sure that they're worth the money I spent on them.


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 23, 2013)

tirediron said:


> *Might be nice if you'd included that in the OP! *  I've got some LED panels (not IceLights, but similar) and they're handy for certain uses, but not many, but despite the claims of "colour balanced", "day-light corrected" etc, I find the light invariably needs to be gelled to bring it close to speedlights.  Personally, I'm not sure that they're worth the money I spent on them.



lol seeing that after the fact based on the responses.. oh well!


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2013)

It's in the same price ballpark at Doug Gordon's *Torchlight*, which is normally $489. Doug Gordon Torchlight Mini Review | Photofocus

I watched Doug's three-day webinar on Creativelive.com a few months ago...he did wonderful work with it. The basic idea is one that is utterly unfamiliar to a lot of even seasoned shooters. Basically, the camera is White Balanced to ambient light, whatever it might be-dayloight, shade, or tungsten/incandescent, and then that is used as the KEY light. The, the torchlight is used as FILL-in lighting. He shoots with the Nikon D4 in JPEG mode, spot metering most of the time, meters right under the eye, and is not afraid to jack the ISO up. That camera is exceptional in low-light, and has killer AF. He does pretty good work, using it as a continuous fill-in light. He has an entire "method" of how to use it. The white balance output on the Torchlight can be adjusted.

Kirk Tuck wrote a book on LED lighting 18 months ago or so. It's something that a LOT of old-time still photographers will tell you is crap. I think the issue is they're too stuck in time to even try anything new, or to advance their game. If you want to try this idea of LED lighting as FILL (not as MAIN light, but FILL, which is what the old-timers utterly fail to see most of the time, you know, when they say LED lighting will not work...) lighting, you can find a lot of lower-cost options than $459 to $489.

You could buy three or four or five or six Chinese cheapies, and use them until they get broken. I would say buy Kirk Tuck's book before buying ANY of these lights.


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> ...The white balance output on the Torchlight can be adjusted...


_That_ would make all of the difference!


----------



## runnah (May 24, 2013)

I've had a chance to play around with Icelights and I do say I like their travel ability. I wasn't too keen on the light range that I could adjust. I think a next generation version would be the ones to buy.


----------



## Designer (May 24, 2013)

Does anybody besides me see something odd about the photo on the webpage?  

I mean; does the photograph and the light on the model seem as if it isn't ALL coming from the "Icelight"?  

I looked at that photo for quite a while, trying to "rationalize" each portion of light and the intensity.  

I was hoping that some of the more experienced photographers here could have a look and see what you think.


----------

